# TBT MAFIA GAME 3 - TIE



## Justin (Feb 17, 2007)

<big><big><big><big>TBT</big></big> MAFIA GAME THREE</big></big><big><big>

NOTE: THIS DOES NOT MEAN MYSTERY MAFIA IS CANCELLED, ITS JUST I DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO DO IT NOW.

MY GAME SPECIFIC RULES:

I follow by this site's rules, and this site's roles.
No posting at night.
No editing posts.
If you wish to change your vote please remember to post UNVOTE first.
Day ends after 48 hours or a lynch. Night ends after 24 hours or all PMs are sent in.
If anyone is found breaking any rules in the above links or found breaking any of these rules they will be stripped off of the game for one day and one night. At 2nd offence killed.

Stats:
Day 6
4 players alive
10 players dead
Last player killed: OddCrazyMe, OddCrazyMe was a mason and on the town side.

PLAYERS:
    * ac1983fan - DIED ON REQUEST
    * OddCrazyMe - Killed by mafia Night 5 - Mason
    * SPORGE27 - Killed by mafia Night 4 - Cop
    * Gabbylala -
    * Gengar - Lynched Day 1 - Serial Killer
    * ZELDAFREAK104 - Killed by mafia Night 3 - Cop
    * Zelandonia - 
    * Sephorith - Lynched Day 5 - Mason
    * Shadow_Link_92 -
    * Super_Naruto - Lynched Day 2 - Bodyguard
    * Triforce3force - 
    * dragonflamez - Killed by mafia Night 2 - Townie
    * STORMCOMMANDER - Lynched Day 3 - Mafia and Mason
    * Propaganda Man - Lynched Day 4 - Townie


ROLES:
    * Godfather
* Mason
* Mason
* Mason 
* Mason
    * Mason
    * Mason
    * Hider
* Cop
* Insane Cop
 * Bodyguard
* Townie
* Townie
* Serial Killer


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2007)

Also as a note, If you are unsure what your role does you should be able to find it here.

http://mikeburnfire.sitesled.com/mscumB.swf

Oh and it is day.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 17, 2007)

*Vote:Gengar*


----------



## Grawr (Feb 17, 2007)

*VOTE: Gabbylala*


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 17, 2007)

*Vote: TriForce3Force*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 17, 2007)

wait....
are there no mafia guys other than the godfather? or are 2 of those masons mafia guys?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 17, 2007)

*UNVOTE*

*VOTE: Sporge*


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to mention that there is a HUGE twist in the game that will help the mafia win, but no fear, there are lots of town power roles to balence it out. :evillaugh:

And sporge... My responce is a SEKRIT.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> *UNVOTE*
> 
> *VOTE: Sporge*


now that makes no logical sense in my opinion....

*VOTE: Gengar* :evillaugh:


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2007)

Gengar - 2
Triforce3force - 1
Sporge - 1


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 17, 2007)

*Vote- Dragonflamez*


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry but you and us are not playing suicide mafia.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Sorry but we're not playing suicide mafia.


 I AM >:|


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2007)

*cougheditcough*


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *cougheditcough*


 'You and us'?

WTH?

Fission Mailed, I'm sorry.

And I wanna vote for meself >:|


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2007)

**Justin125*is tempted to modkill DF.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> **Justin125*


----------



## Justin (Feb 17, 2007)

**Justin125* UNVOTE's for dragonflamez =D


----------



## ac1983fan (Feb 18, 2007)

ok....   so folks, let's get to discussing who could be mafia and who isn't.

I think Sporge's idea may be the correct one, because that happens often on mafiascum.  so, until we can get some discussion going, *random vote:Storm*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

Sporge edited his post! :0


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2007)

*Vote- Sporge*

Feigning ignorance.....suspicious.....

Of course, I was killed last game, because I was "acting innocent", and I actually didn't know what was going on.  :lol:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 18, 2007)

*VOTE: STORM*

I hate doing random votes >_>


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

Guys. Notice how there are 6 mason.... What if the twist was that 3 of the mason were mafia and 3 were pro-town. (Each game can only have 3 pro-town mason according to the rules.)

*Vote: Sporge*

Just going with the flow buddy.


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Guys. Notice how there are 6 mason.... What if the twist was that 3 of the mason were mafia and 3 were pro-town. (Each game can only have 3 pro-town mason according to the rules.)
> 
> *Vote: Sporge*
> 
> Just going with the flow buddy.


 I must comment on the end of your post about the 3 townie thing:

Who says I didn't make up some of my own roles? : shiftyeyes :


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crud....

Unless those 3 masons are like Pro-??? and are trying to kill both mafia and town. :0


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2007)

As of this post editing will not be allowed, posts that were edited before this post will be exempt from the punishment.

Gengar - 4
Sporge - 3
Storm - 2
Triforce3force - 1
Dragon - 1
Hosts exempt!     

LAST UPDATED: 8:08 Pacfic


----------



## Sephorith (Feb 18, 2007)

vote Gengar


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

that edit was to add the evil smiley!
ask storm or Bul to check the mod logs if needed, if that shows up. anyway you can see that I edited the very minute after posting, not like I waited an hour , you should really look at the time interval not just the fact that I edited... <_< 

and don't you think if I was in the mafia that someone would be helping me out more?


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> that edit was to add the evil smiley!
> ask storm or Bul to check the mod logs if needed, if that shows up. anyway you can see that I edited the very minute after posting, not like I waited an hour , you should really look at the time interval not just the fact that I edited... <_<
> 
> and don't you think if I was in the mafia that someone would be helping me out more?


 ....At this point, we really don't know what's going on.  And how would a mafia member "help you out?"


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Umm may be try to convince others I wasn't in the mafia?  Either way I am saying I'm not, and if editing is soo suspicious, just look at Odd's last post >_>


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meh, everything's just too confusing...no hints to ulterior motives...that I know of, anyway.  I just have a not-so-great memory of when everybody voted for me, because I was acting too "innocent", with a comment that I made.  Ah well.  :lol:


----------



## SL92 (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't get this one bit. But I'm shoving Sporge ahead to four votes.


*VOTE: Sporge27*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh you'll regret this.... if you're on the towns side anyway...  suppose if you work for the mafia you would want me dead. Oh well I suppose I could always mod kill people from beyond the grave...  not like jJustin does but i am a mod MWUHAHAHAHAHAA

I sound like the serial killer there don't I? .... this doesn't look good for me or the town


----------



## SL92 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry, but I can't trust anyone.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

not many can trust anyone, that is why I hate lynching on the first day... <_<


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

Sporge has kinda... changed my mind.


*UNVOTE*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll unvote Gengar if someone else unvotes me.... that way we are still tied...


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2007)

Well...I guess I'll unvote you.  Something strikes me as....true.

*UNVOTE SPORGE*

*Vote: Dragonflamez*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

*UNVOTE: Gengar*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 18, 2007)

*VOTE: GENGAR*


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2007)

*VOTE: Bulerias*


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2007)

He's not playing. :/


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

update the board Justin!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2007)

UNVOTE

*VOTE: Sporge*


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> update the board Justin!


 ???


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uhh where do the votes stand..,


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2007)

Look at the old post... bottum page 3.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

why not repost it....


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

He's Justin that's why.

BTW I have sekrit info!

It's night :0


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 18, 2007)

perhaps we need to start the day countdown clock.... <_<


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

It's Sundown! Retrieve all your Pikmin!


----------



## Justin (Feb 18, 2007)

All players have voted except for bambam but he's banned from TBT temp so he doesn't count.  It's Sundown! Retrieve all your Pikmin!
- - - -
Gengar is dead with 4 votes, he was the Serial Killer! He gets a last gasp.
- - - -
Night begins! Send your PMs in if you have one to send!


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2007)

40 minutes until night 1 is over!


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2007)

Night deadline has passed.
It's Daylight! Wake all your Pikmin!
- - - -
The mafia were sleeping and forgot to kill. Zzzz...
- - - -
Day begins! Start voting, 7 is lynch!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2007)

It's Morning! Scatter your Pikmin!

Errhhmmm...


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have suspicions os Super Naruto..... although I could just be insane....

*VOTE: Super Naruto*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 20, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I have suspicions os Super Naruto..... although I could just be insane....
> 
> *VOTE: Super Naruto*


 I think I might know what you are now based on what you said... Well, lets find out if you are insane. 

*VOTE: Super Naruto*


----------



## SL92 (Feb 20, 2007)

I still don't get this game... what the hell is a mason? 

*VOTE: Super_Naruto*


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 20, 2007)

*<big><big><big><big><big>VOTE: SUPER_NARUTO</big></big></big></big></big>*<big>


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2007)

Super_Naruto - 6

Updated: 11:47 Pacfic


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 20, 2007)

What the heck....

*VOTE: SUPER_NARUTO*


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well to make it go faster...
*VOTE: SN*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2007)

*Vote: S_N*

It's almost Sundown! Prepare to retrieve all your Pikmin!


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2007)

It's 7 votes, a lynch!
It's sundown! Prepare to retrieve all your Pikmin!
- - - -
Super_Naruto was lynched with 7 votes! He was the bodyguard.
- - - -
Ow! Town, you keep losing all your poweroles.    			 It's night, night ends when deadline pasts or all role PMs are in.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2007)

Night deadline has passed.
It's Daylight! Wake all your Pikmin!
- - - -
dragonflamez was killed by the sneaky mafia, he was town. He gets a last gasp!
- - - -
Day begins! Start voting, 6 is lynch!


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 21, 2007)

Wait....do I get a death post.
If I do, I was a Townie. If not, delete this.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

ummm sorry about that the other day.... apparently I am  :wacko: 

luckily I was told that Storm is innocent!  Which by insane logic means he is guilty!


soo...

*VOTE:Storm*


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 21, 2007)

<big><big><big>OBJECTION!</big></big></big><big><big>  Storm is innocent!  Sadly, being a game of lies and deception...this might be kinda hard to prove...but...I STILL OBJECT!</big>


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>OBJECTION!</big></big></big><big><big>  Storm is innocent!  Sadly, being a game of lies and deception...this might be kinda hard to prove...but...I STILL OBJECT! </big></big>


<big><big>
h43r: no not Tri too!!!! wait... if it is a mason thing, maybe he is a traitor.... otherwise there is only one mafia role...</big>


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd like to:

*VOTE: Storm*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 21, 2007)

*Vote:Storm*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 21, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 Unless you are a cop or a townie.....how would you not know if it is a mason thing. All masons know who is a mason or not...

You may very well be a cop or townie but it is something to point out.</big>


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2007)

Um... who's spreading rumors about me? D:

How would that person that told you anything know what side I am on? (Because I will tell you right now that I am a Mason.)


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big>
 Well I am not a mason... and I appear insane... and a cop....  but the list of roles posted has the godfather as the only mafia role... so something is fishy...</big>


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Um... who's spreading rumors about me? D:
> 
> How would that person that told you anything know what side I am on? (Because I will tell you right now that I am a Mason.)


 umm who does any cop get his info from, Justin.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 21, 2007)

*UnVote: Sporge27*


I don't see you of all people admitting who you are.

Also if one person objects to another being voted out then he is clearly a mason.

Sporge, your head is as good as the town's


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 21, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2007)

No but my Mason pm said I was Pro-Town! Proving you guys could possibly be mafia or your own group aganist townies. :0


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 21, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> ummm sorry about that the other day.... apparently I am :wacko:
> 
> luckily I was told that Storm is innocent! Which by insane logic means he is guilty!
> 
> ...


Yes, storm is guilty, I'm not insane.. sporge is, and storm is guilty! 

*VOTE: STORM*

oh crap... sorry about the edit, I forgot. I was fixing my bold thing on my vote, and I added one little thing... >_> Well I'm probably going to die now.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 21, 2007)

I *VOTE: Sporge27*


Prop Man has a point.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 21, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You edited your post =O Is that rule removed?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2007)

Ill believe you just bolded, punishment not given.

Also: 3 storm, 3 sporge.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 21, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You edited your post =O Is that rule removed? [/quote]
 Yeah, I relized after I edited it.. so I'm kinda screwed.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 21, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Ill believe you just bolded, punishment not given.
> 
> Also: 3 storm, 2 sporge.


 yeah, I put the bold in the wrong place.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 21, 2007)

*phew*  I can finally post.  Had some issues there.

Anyway, I revealed that I am a mason.  My role PM, however, states that there is no allegiance, though I have been for the town.  OBSERVE!  *Present: Evidence*

"You are mason. Your partners are STORMCOMMANDER and Sephorith.

If you have any questions regarding your role you may give them to me by replying to this message."

That's all that is stated.  I state this on my honor as a TBT member.

Vote: SPORGE


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 21, 2007)

Also, Sporge thinks that Storm is bad, he would also think this if he is an insane cop.

We get rid of him and the cop knows what he is and can help us out a great deal.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 21, 2007)

I apologize if me revealing my identity hurt you, Storm, or Sephiroth (if you're even on.)

And that my vote isn't bolded.  I do have my suspicions about Sporge, however.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 21, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *phew*  I can finally post.  Had some issues there.
> 
> Anyway, I revealed that I am a mason.  My role PM, however, states that there is no allegiance, though I have been for the town.  OBSERVE!  *Present: Evidence*
> 
> ...


 Thank you for telling us the 3 mafia people     

You mansons are going to go to the mafia side enventually. I am the cop, and storm is mafia.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

:yes: there is the cop.

I am the insane one, I risked my neck thinking SN was guilty yesterday cause I was told he was guilty, he wasn't so I must be insane, and if ZF is the regular cop then, and he also gets storm as guilty then we both have proof that he is guilty because me being insane was told he was innocent but since I am insane he must be guilty!


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 21, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .......what?   WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?   

No.....no......this cannot happen..........how would I have not known?  WHAT'S GOING ON?  I don't know anymore?  My naive foolishness haw wrought something terrible....

*sigh*  It is my foolishness that has caused this all.....forgive me....please.....


.................................................................................please


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 21, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Could be a bad mason...


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 21, 2007)

Taken from Wikipedia's Mafia (game) entry:

"The Godfather has the ability to recruit innocent players to become Mafia under certain circumstances."


THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING!  The twist was that my group of masons would be recruited to the Mafia.  And I went and spoiled it all.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Taken from Wikipedia's Mafia (game) entry:
> 
> "The Godfather has the ability to recruit innocent players to become Mafia under certain circumstances."
> 
> ...


There are many ways to disscribe every role in mafia.

If you look at the first post you will see I dont follow by those rules and follow by another set.

Also Triforce3force has been kicked off the game for the remaining day and night as a punishment for quoting the game moderator. (me, you quoted the role pm) Its against mafia rules.

(cant use role or talk = what i mean by kicked off)


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 21, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But it would still explain the situation, don't you agree?  The town can still win, however, because a number of people have revealed information (mainly me), and we can use deductive reasoning to find out uwho the Godfather is.

Storm, myself, and Sephiroth are all neutral masons
Odd is a pro-townie mason (2 other unknown members)
Sporge is the crazy cop
ZF is the regular cop.

It does make sense, I guess.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 21, 2007)

Well...I bid everyone adieu for now. 

Remember....you need to find the truth. *goes poof*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

*is confused..... badly*

My head hurts


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2007)

*VOTE: Sporge27*

_________________________________________________

btw bambam ("prop man")... you did it weird,: but Justin if you see this, bambam meant to unvote me and revote sporge.  (otherwise it doesnt make sense)


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

You know hat if I die everyone knows who to vote for tomorrow.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2007)

*Vote Tri*

Tri you gave us the idea but your not out once you die. (Trust me on this. Justin said [22:34] <Justin125> I have a feeling im going to have a angry mob after me about the role setup when its done...)


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> You know hat if I die everyone knows who to vote for tomorrow.


 Who?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Vote Tri*
> 
> Tri you gave us the idea but your not out once you die. (Trust me on this. Justin said [22:34] <Justin125> I have a feeling im going to have a angry mob after me about the role setup when its done...)


 *prepares torch*

@Storm *evil eye*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2007)

Holy crud I just realized something... If tri's not killed she can't become scum. :0

*Unvote*
*Vote: Storm*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Holy crud I just realized something... If tri's not killed she can't become scum. :0
> 
> *Unvote*
> *Vote: Storm*


   
:huh:			 explain how...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay....

 The town can still win, however, because a number of people have revealed information (mainly me), and we can use deductive reasoning to find out uwho the Godfather is.

Storm, Tri, and Sephiroth are all neutral masons (Most likley to become scum after      )
Odd, ac1983fan and Zel are pro-townie masons 
Sporge is the insane cop
ZF is the regular cop.
Gengar is the serial killer.
Sn is the bodyguard
Df is a townie.

So who is left? 

* Gabbylala 
* Shadow_Link_92 
* Propaganda Man 

and the open ranks are:
* Godfather
* Hider
* Townie

So one of those guys have to be the godfather...
Killing Storm is a risk to see if Sporge is telling the truth of him being an insane cop or not proving this all right.

(I am most likley gonna be killed tonight >_>)


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 21, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2007)

Zelandonia has been kicked off the game for the remaining of the current day and the following night for editing post.

(Woah, 2 punishments had to be given so far today...)


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 22, 2007)

> Killing Storm is a risk to see if Sporge is telling the truth of him being an insane cop or not proving this all right.
> 
> (I am most likley gonna be killed tonight >_>)



Since when is Sporge definitely more important than me in the game? D:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 22, 2007)

Zel no because Me, You and Acfan are pro-town masons. It said so in our role pms remember? 

@ Storm... No offense but if we want the townies to win there will be some sacrifices. Sorry


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 22, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> *Vote Tri*
> 
> Tri you gave us the idea but your not out once you die. (Trust me on this. Justin said [22:34] <Justin125> I have a feeling im going to have a angry mob after me about the role setup when its done...)


 not following rules FTW.


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm glad I'm dead. I'm not understanding any of this.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 22, 2007)

Can someone count up the votes?


----------



## Justin (Feb 22, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told him he could ahead of time.     

VOTES:

4, 4, 1

Storm, Sporge, Gabby.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 22, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh, ok then, nvm


----------



## ac1983fan (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm going to quit this game.   I'm sorry, but I've missed to much.  I was a mason,  thanx anyway.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 22, 2007)

No don't quit. Without you the town side could loose. :0


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 22, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Can someone count up the votes? [/quote]
 if you are on the towns side.... you better vote for Storm


----------



## Justin (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys... someone has to be lynched...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 22, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Can someone count up the votes?


if you are on the towns side.... you better vote for Storm [/quote]
 Why do you want my voted for so much?  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 22, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Guys... someone has to be lynched...


 we need gabby


----------



## SL92 (Feb 23, 2007)

*UNVOTE

VOTE: Storm*


----------



## SL92 (Feb 23, 2007)

Storm may be the mafia.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 23, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Storm may be the mafia. [/quote]
 It was already proven that he is not.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Storm may be the mafia.


It was already proven that he is not. [/quote]
 Actually, I'm the cop, I investigated him and it said he was guilty.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 23, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm the cop, I investigated him and it said he was guilty. [/quote]
 What is with people revealing who they are.

You might just be the insane cop.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, someone said for townspeople to vote for him. Someone wanted a lynch. Noone else was budging.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 23, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Well, someone said for townspeople to vote for him. Someone wanted a lynch. Noone else was budging. [/quote]
 You need to reword that.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is with people revealing who they are.

You might just be the insane cop. [/quote]
 I thought sporge already found out he was insane unless... well we will find out soon enough >_<


----------



## SL92 (Feb 23, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Well, someone said for townspeople to vote for him. Someone wanted a lynch. Noone else was budging.


You need to reword that. [/quote]
 How so?


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2007)

The deadline has passed but Shadow_Link's unvote/vote will not be counted as the deadline was over by then I just forgot to post, that makes it a tie. So I am about to roll a dice, if 1, 3 or 5 rolls up storm is killed and if 2, 4 or 6 rolls up sporge is killed.
- - - -
5 rolls up! STORMCOMMANDER was lynched with 4 votes, he was MAFIA and MASON! GASP!
- - - -
Night begins, send in your PMs if you have any! ^__^


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 23, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Well, someone said for townspeople to vote for him. Someone wanted a lynch. Noone else was budging.


You need to reword that. [/quote]
How so? [/quote]
So I can understand it.


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2007)

Night deadline has overly passed because of your forgetful host. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's Daylight! Wake all your Pikmin!
- - - -
The godfather has sent me a lovely note:

```
I wants this one dead tonight. You read me? Send a hitman, I don't care.
```
[/center]Well okay sir.     
ZELDAFREAK104 was killed by a sneaky hitman. He was a cop!
Also, Zelandonia and Triforce3force have revived from being knocked out.
- - - -
Day begins! Start voting, 5 is lynch!


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 26, 2007)

I'M BACK! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!  *slams desk*

Now...to find *the truth!*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 26, 2007)

One of these guys is the Godfather.  :gyroidwink: 

* Gabbylala
* Shadow_Link_92
* Propaganda Man 

And Tri, although you are a mason you still are scum.  :gyroidwink:


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 26, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> One of these guys is the Godfather.  :gyroidwink:
> 
> * Gabbylala
> * Shadow_]
> But I'm scum rebelling against my destiny!  I'm a regular Hizashi Hyuga!  So I'm helping the townies!


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 26, 2007)

NOOOOOOOO!!!! MY PARTNER!!!!!!     
:'(				 The godfather will pay for this!

I got Propaganda as innocent through my reverse psychology thingy .... however.... the god father could appear innocent to a regular cop... so he could appear guilty for an insane cop...  

bottom line is that I have no idea whether this will work or not....

but for now I feel I need to guess one of the other two... and Gaby has been extremely quiet....

*VOTE: Gabbylala*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 26, 2007)

Wong again Mr. Sporge!



			
				Mafia Rules said:
			
		

> Godfather: The godfather heads the mafia family, and is in charge of sending victim choices to the moderator. Also the godfather usually appears _i_nnocent to cops.



 :gyroidsurprised: 

Mr. Bam? You are under arrest.

Justin said I could edit it to fix a word block.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Zelandonia (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes! I'm back.    
^_^			 

*VOTE: Gabbylala*

I agree that she's been too quiet.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 26, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Wong again Mr. Sporge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Does this mean nothing.... :\

*Vote: Bam*


----------



## Gabby (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been quiet cause I forgot about this...


*Vote:Zelandoni*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 26, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> I have been quiet cause I forgot about this...
> 
> 
> *Vote:Zelandoni*


 Zel's a mason....

Guys.... It's bam...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not really any real use to any side.

But think about this...

"5 rolls up! *STORMCOMMANDER* was lynched with 4 votes, he was MAFIA and MASON! GASP!"

"*phew*  I can finally post.  Had some issues there.

Anyway, I revealed that I am a mason.  My role PM, however, states that there is no allegiance, though I have been for the town.  OBSERVE!  *Present: Evidence*

"You are mason. Your partners are *STORMCOMMANDER* and Sephorith.

If you have any questions regarding your role you may give them to me by replying to this message."

That's all that is stated.  I state this on my honor as a TBT member."

*Vote: Sephorith*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 26, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It isn't me, if I were you would be dead


----------



## Gabby (Feb 26, 2007)

it not me.If it was me zel would be dead already..


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 26, 2007)

Also, something else to think about.

I was banned when this started. Why would I be given a role where I am extremely involved (I was released early so Justin didn't know)


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bam has been knocked out for the remainig day and coming night for quoting the game moderator.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 26, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Bam has been knocked out for the remainig day and coming night for quoting the game moderator.


 Actually he quoted Tri who quoted you.... <_<


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah. Bam is unknocked.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 27, 2007)

I need an asprin :wacko:


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 27, 2007)

*Vote: Bam.*

Sorry, but logic's against you here.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 27, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *Vote: Bam.*
> 
> Sorry, but logic's against you here.


 I just used logic to prove that it isn't me :wacko:


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 27, 2007)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *Vote: Bam.*
> 
> Sorry, but logic's against you here.


 ummm actually I see bam, SL, and Gabby still on the same field....


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 27, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....Guess they are, then.  I'm just taking a shot.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 27, 2007)

I suppose so,

*UNVOTE

VOTE: Bam *


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 27, 2007)

Believe me, you are wasting your vote. I am a townie.

I know I won't be lynched for saying it because we already know who the cops are.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hopping on the bandwagon.


*VOTE: Bam*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 27, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] Hopping on the bandwagon.


*VOTE: Bam* [/quote]
  <_< I'm watching you.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 27, 2007)

*UNVOTE:ShadowLink*

Sorry if that wasn't right.

Just hopping on the bandwagon is for someone who isn't trying to find the mafia.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2007)

*UNVOTE

VOTE: Sporge27*


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> *UNVOTE:Shadow]
> 
> Sorry if that wasn't right.
> 
> Just hopping on the bandwagon is for someone who isn't trying to find the mafia. *


*
 If I'd seen that post before I'd voted for Sporge, I'd keep my vote on you.*


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 27, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] *UNVOTE

VOTE: Sporge27* [/quote]
  :r wow I don't think you are getting me hung today... I guess you'll just have to kill me in the night


----------



## SL92 (Feb 27, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] *UNVOTE
> 
> VOTE: Sporge27*


:r wow I don't think you are getting me hung today... I guess you'll just have to kill me in the night    			 [/quote]
 I wish :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2007)

And it gets quiet...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow I got killed on the 2nd day >_<. You guys should really think about who your'e voting and not just say, let's vote Suepr_Naruto again.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Wow I got killed on the 2nd day >_<. You guys should really think about who your'e voting and not just say, let's vote Suepr_Naruto again.


 I think the mafia did you in.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 28, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Wow I got killed on the 2nd day >_<. You guys should really think about who your'e voting and not just say, let's vote Suepr_Naruto again.


    			 wow it took a while for that last gasp....

DIE ZOMBIE!!! *hits with shovel*

In my defense I didn't know I was insane :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 28, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got lynched though...


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 28, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As I said I didn't know I was insane and was told you were guilty.
(is insane cop, which means anyone who is innocent I am told is guilty and vice versa.)


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2007)

Wait, is this game over?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am lost with what is taking so long... who are we waiting on?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 2, 2007)

Well Justin's leaving soon. So this needs to be wrapped up.


----------



## SL92 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is this day gonna end soon?


----------



## Zelandonia (Mar 2, 2007)

Justin's leaving?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2007)

Gather your mangoes days     %


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day deadline has overly passed because of your forgetful host. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's Sundown! Gather your mangoes!
- - - -
The town lynchs Propaganda Man aka BAMBAM!, he was a townie and gets a last gasp.
- - - -
Night begins! Send in your role pms.


----------



## Justin (Mar 4, 2007)

Night has end since I have recivced all role PMS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's Sunrise! Gather your mangoes!
- - - -
The godfather sent me a note.

```
I wants Sporge27 dead, yous gots that? I ain't wantin no cops sniffin around. By the by, I wants Sporge to have a, how should I say it, car accident.
```
[/center]
Alright. SPORGE27 was on his way to the police office for the LATE LATE night shift and suddenly the mafia put a flat tire in his car. :evillaugh: He was a cop! He gets a last gasp.
- - - -
Day begins! Vote, vote, vote, lynch is 3!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay... the style of that sound well.... 

*Vote: Shadow_Link*

No regrets guys. If we mess up it's over. D:


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 4, 2007)

*gasp*  how did I die from a flat tire*.... gah  get S....L.... he ... is ....aaaagggeggjajagghahahghga *somehow dies*


----------



## SL92 (Mar 4, 2007)

:'(				 I'm being voted for. I'm gonna vote for

*VOTE:Zelandonia*

If I'm wrong, shoot me.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 4, 2007)

Shadow I'm sorry but Zel's a mason with me and Acfan.. Can I shoot you?


----------



## SL92 (Mar 4, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Shadow I'm sorry but Zel's a mason with me and Acfan.. Can I shoot you?


  :lol: Go ahead. I'm sticking with my vote, though.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, are my posts blocked or something?

There were three unknown roles left and people thought I was 1 of the 2 bad ones.

That worked out real well.

Vote for the other people and listen to me when I say I am a townie :|


----------



## SL92 (Mar 5, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Vote for the other people and listen to me when I say I am a townie :|


  >_< My bad. Sorry, Prop.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2007)

Um... There's a tie... Can't finish game until someone votes...


----------



## Justin (Mar 9, 2007)

**Justin125*becomes an angry host.


----------



## Zelandonia (Mar 9, 2007)

You know what? Sephorith hasn't been voting.

*VOTE:Sephorith*


----------



## Sephorith (Mar 9, 2007)

vote: Zelandonia


----------



## Zelandonia (Mar 9, 2007)

Sephorith said:
			
		

> vote: Zelandonia


    			 Why I?


----------



## Sephorith (Mar 9, 2007)

Cause


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2007)

*UNVOTE

VOTE: Sephorith*


I getting tired of waiting for day to end >.>


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 10, 2007)

..What the heck.  I want this day to end.

*UNVOTE:  VOTE SEPHIROTH*

If Storm's scum, then he's scum, too.


...but with that logic, I'm scum also, but I've accepted that.  But since I've helped,  kindly don't kill me yet.


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2007)

3 is a lynch! 
It's Sunrise! Gather your mangoes!
- - - -
The town lynchs Sephiroth, he was a mason and gets a last gasp.
- - - -
Nght begins! Send in your stuff!


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2007)

<big><big><big><big>*ITS A TIE DUDES!*</big></big>
OddCrazyMe is killed by MAFIA making 4 players resulting in a tie.


    * ac1983fan - Mason with OddCrazyMe and Zelandonia
    * OddCrazyMe - Mason with ac1983fan and Zelandonia
    * SPORGE27 - Paranoid Cop
    * Gabbylala - Hider
    * Gengar - Serial Killer
    * ZELDAFREAK104 - Cop
    * Zelandonia - MAFIA MASON with OddCrazyMe and ac1983fan
    * Sephorith - Mason with Triforce3force and STORMCOMMANDER
    * Shadow_Link_92 - Godfather with mafia; Zelandonia and STORMCOMMANDER
    * Super_Naruto - Bodyguard
    * Triforce3force - Mason with Sephorith and STORMCOMMANDER
    * dragonflamez - Townie
    * STORMCOMMANDER - MAFIA MASON with Sephorith and Triforce3force
    * Propaganda Man - Townie

</big></big><big>


----------



## Tyler (Mar 10, 2007)

I told you guys... >_>


----------



## SL92 (Mar 10, 2007)

Pwn'd


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm....so I was innocent after all.  WOOT!  *note to self....next game, don't quote mod*


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2007)

Discussion closed. 

*lock*


----------

